
Disabling PGP in Apple Mail with GPGTools - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/05/disabling-pgp-apple-mail-gpgtools
======
firloop
effective dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17063109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17063109)

